# Sick Ram



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

so I have another problem and am not sure if it the smae parasite attacking my angels (callamanus or something like that) or a different one.. My ram has recently turned very unactive, stays at the top and has become dark. he normally only gets dark or shows his black marking when he is irritated or angry. i noticed that at the base of his dorsal fin it is red and look like wound. also noticed it looks red along the base of his fin. I will try to get a pic if I can...any ideas of what it is or how to treat it? Ia lready have salt added to the water


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

my ram shows that color most of the time but he isnt sick or anything.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

my ram shows it too but not like this..he looks almost solid black at the head almost half way down his body.. and like I mentioned, he just sits near the top and doesnt so much. he use to always swim around everywhere....


----------

